# any reviews on the union bindings for revs camber ?



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I love my forces on my SL-R I feel they match up really well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Contacts on sub-pop, good bindings. But every binding works just as well with anti-camber as with traditional camber.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

yea thats what i was kind of thinking . but i might just have to try them . see if i can find a good deal .





THE JIB CRIB


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I rode Union Forces on my TRS BTX last year, and it was great. I ended up using my Rome 390's on that board more often though.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

ill have to check them out 

thanks



THE JIB CRIB


----------

